# Best Starter Rope?



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just ordered some 6mm pull rope for the starter of a rototiller. It was advertised on Amazon as starter pull rope so I assume that it is made for that use.

But I am familiar with various qualities of rope (i.e., rope with Spectra woven in, etc.).

So do any of you have any suggestions for the best pull starter rope out there?

I want to "one and done" the rope in all my pull starter (recoil) small engines.


----------



## Stebekk (Dec 4, 2015)

SNOWBLOWER COBRA CORD | Cobra Pull Cord


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Takk skal du ha. Dyrt, men en uhørt livstidsgaranti !


----------



## Stebekk (Dec 4, 2015)

Du er velkommen


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Interesting, if you look closely at that Cobra Cord, it looks like it could very well be UHMWPE.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

might want to check out Donyboy73 on YouTube. The size (thickness) of the rope might make a difference.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

outboard motor starter rope, from a dealer of quality outboards, is about as good as you can get, but still is at the mercy of the rope guides its getting pulled through.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Taurus04*: Excellent frickin' video Eh? Thank you very much! 

*nwcove*: I bought 6mm for the rototiller, I guess I will have to wait for it to arrive to know if it is too big.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Take some and go to a local boat or snowmobile shop, better yet call around. Just measure with a Mike and do get the same diameter. They sell it by the foot so at a generic repair place it's probably costing $7 compared to $20 for the exact same thing at name brand X. Places that rent tools have it too for fixing their rental stuff. That's where I'd start, cheapest.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I use 6mm marine grade braided line. You'll only have to do it once.


----------

